# bossy-princess types



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Apr 16, 2007)

This is a thread for bossy-princess types and the guys who love them. If you like bossy-princess type girls, maybe you want to post here about why? And if you are a bossy princess wubu, well, you can do anything you want-- no one's going to tell you what to do anyways, isn't that right?


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 16, 2007)

You called? 

(And in fairness, I'd adopted the user title and AV before you did this... lol)

Not that I need a reason. 

Can someone bring me a cookie?


----------



## Jes (Apr 16, 2007)

I have been known to be a bit of a bossy princess. I guess b/c sometimes, I like getting things done fast-like, 123, and then other times, I just want them done for me, equally fast. 

years ago, I was telling a guy friend that I didn't think I was too demanding, to which he said, in this funny voice, Oh, no, not too demanding. Like the Queen isn't too demanding...

haha.

Oddly enough, as I've been hearing, b/c people think me competent, men often don't offer things to me (and when I ask, they don't take my request seriously). That really cuts into the Princess life, I tell you what...


----------



## Santaclear (Apr 16, 2007)

I like to dress up as Bossy Princess when home alone every now and then. I order around my mannequins to serve me treats, berate them for poor housekeeping and then they pleasure me. :blush:


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Apr 16, 2007)

Ditto, ditto, ditto...... 

People refer to me as the Queen of Everything, or Queen Bitch of the Universe.... It's pretty funny actually... I know I'm like it though, so I don't mind much. But you're right Jes, I think being bossy scares men off....

dammit....





Jes said:


> I have been known to be a bit of a bossy princess. I guess b/c sometimes, I like getting things done fast-like, 123, and then other times, I just want them done for me, equally fast.
> 
> years ago, I was telling a guy friend that I didn't think I was too demanding, to which he said, in this funny voice, Oh, no, not too demanding. Like the Queen isn't too demanding...
> 
> ...


----------



## Jes (Apr 16, 2007)

uh...IT PUTS THE GEODUCK IN THE BASKET....


you officially creeped me out, russ.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Apr 16, 2007)

LOVE the avatar... I'm not a big cat fan, but that one... is priceless....





AnnMarie said:


> You called?
> 
> (And in fairness, I'd adopted the user title and AV before you did this... lol)
> 
> ...


----------



## EvilPrincess (Apr 16, 2007)

Just checking in


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 16, 2007)

Santaclear said:


> and then they pleasure me. :blush:



I HAVE to get one of those mannequins.


----------



## Ash (Apr 16, 2007)

<---bossy princess


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Apr 16, 2007)

*swoon* :wubu:


----------



## Tooz (Apr 16, 2007)

I can be ... sometimes. It really depends.


----------



## Smushygirl (Apr 16, 2007)

Jes said:


> uh...IT PUTS THE GEODUCK IN THE BASKET....
> 
> 
> you officially creeped me out, russ.



Dammit! It won't let me rep you yet!!!!!!!!


----------



## Smushygirl (Apr 16, 2007)

I was born to be carried about on a silky divan by four (at least) burly men. Does that count as a bossy princess?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Apr 16, 2007)

You too? And here I thought I was the only one.....  LOL 




Smushygirl said:


> I was born to be carried about on a silky divan by four (at least) burly men. Does that count as a bossy princess?


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 16, 2007)

*taps pudgy finger near lips*

That cookie isn't getting itself. :batting:


----------



## Ash (Apr 16, 2007)

I'll have mine sticking out of a couple scoops of ice cream, please!

*bats eyelashes*


----------



## Brenda (Apr 16, 2007)

Earlier today when I read the original post about bossy princess types I asked John if he thought I was bossy. We both laughed for a good ten minutes afterwards. 

He is very sweet and does a lot of things to make my life more pleasant and easier. My sisters get annoyed that he will get up and get me a drink or a snack, I tell them they are just jealous. He also carries my packages when we go to the mall and the like. 

I am very fortunate to have such a thoughtful guy.


Brenda


----------



## Butterbelly (Apr 16, 2007)

I think I've always been a bossy princess. I like to be pampered...and I don't mind barking orders either :shocked:


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Apr 16, 2007)

Double ditto!





Butterbelly said:


> I think I've always been a bossy princess. I like to be pampered...and I don't mind barking orders either :shocked:


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Apr 16, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> *taps pudgy finger near lips*
> 
> That cookie isn't getting itself. :batting:






Ashley said:


> I'll have mine sticking out of a couple scoops of ice cream, please!
> 
> *bats eyelashes*



Alright, here is your cookie... and for you, here is your cookie sticking out of a couple scoops of ice cream.

*phew*


----------



## Santaclear (Apr 16, 2007)

Jes said:


> you officially creeped me out, russ.



That's it. Here, I finally relax enough to share a little and let some of the Real Me peek out from the basket. Now this.


----------



## Jes (Apr 16, 2007)

It's not like I couldn't open that can if I wanted to, but....you know, I just got my nails done. Why risk it?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 16, 2007)

I call myself Original Fairy Queen or Queene o' the Faeries in other parts of the net- and yes, I'm the head bitch in charge at my house- no contest  

Does this make me a bossy princess type? I prefer bitchy queen type myself


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 16, 2007)

That would be more my type too GEF. Controlling Bitchy type would be my moniker.




Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I call myself Original Fairy Queen or Queene o' the Faeries in other parts of the net- and yes, I'm the head bitch in charge at my house- no contest
> 
> Does this make me a bossy princess type? I prefer bitchy queen type myself


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 16, 2007)

Say Hello to the Angels said:


> Alright, here is your cookie...
> 
> *phew*



Thanks. 

*munch, munch, munch*

Can I have another?

(hee hee... rookie mistake not bringing more!)


----------



## FreeThinker (Apr 16, 2007)

She's not 'bossy'...she just knows what she wants. 

View attachment Stephanie (small).jpg


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Apr 16, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> Thanks.
> 
> *munch, munch, munch*
> 
> ...



Yes! Absolutely. Whatever you want.

Here you are.


----------



## Ash (Apr 16, 2007)

Could I have hot fudge on that? Pretty please? :batting:


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 16, 2007)

Say Hello to the Angels said:


> Yes! Absolutely. Whatever you want.
> 
> Here you are.



Awww, what a nice boy.  

I need to get one of you in 3D, so much better when you get to show appreciation with fat hugs and stuff.


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 16, 2007)

I'm here, and I brought ice cream.







I think I sorta fall under "princess admirer" or something like that. I'm not too into it, but it can be extremely fun.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 17, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> I'm here, and I brought ice cream.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Outta my way people! This one's mine. *mmrrrrreowl* 

So... is that mint chocolate chip perhaps? :batting:


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 17, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> I'm here, and I brought ice cream.
> 
> I think I sorta fall under "princess admirer" or something like that. I'm not too into it, but it can be extremely fun.



Weeeee, GREEENNNN mint chocolate chip! My favorite. The white kind... I don't trust it, frankly. 

I'm sure that was to fulfill Ashley's request, but I had to give my stamp of approval.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Apr 17, 2007)

I'm all about these types, if only because the less thinking I've got to do .. and the more I am being told what to do, the less I can mess up.  Since I'm good at following orders.


----------



## alienlanes (Apr 17, 2007)

I brought some brownies!

You just sit back and enjoy these while I fluff the silk pillows.


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Apr 17, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> Awww, what a nice boy.
> 
> I need to get one of you in 3D, so much better when you get to show appreciation with fat hugs and stuff.





AnnMarie said:


> I HAVE to get one of those mannequins.



Maybe you could tape a picture of my face to the mannequin. Here: 

View attachment face10006 copy.jpg


----------



## Ash (Apr 17, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> I'm here, and I brought ice cream.
> .



Yay! :eat1:


----------



## elle camino (Apr 17, 2007)

i'm not bossy. more like sassy. 
more like captain of the SS sassy. 
and i'm definitely not a princess. princesses are lame. always getting kidnapped by dragons and locked in towers. 
i'm just rad. how about that.


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 17, 2007)

Yes, it's mint chocolate chip, with whipped cream and Oreo.

And it's not really for anyone in particular. I'm a freelance admirer for the moment.


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Apr 17, 2007)

Ashley said:


> Could I have hot fudge on that? Pretty please? :batting:



Yes! Yes!

No one else get it for her! I'M GETTING IT FOR HER.


----------



## Ash (Apr 17, 2007)

I'm liking this. Really, really liking this. 

First one that brings sprinkles gets a cheek kiss!


----------



## Santaclear (Apr 17, 2007)

I really don't find bossiness an attractive quality in anyone, including myself, but I'm always happy to get BBWs cookies and ice kweam.


----------



## elle camino (Apr 17, 2007)

oh i get it boys like needy helpless types.
super.


----------



## Tina (Apr 17, 2007)

I suppose I would qualify, but only to a degree, since often a woman who knows what she wants and expresses it can be seen as bossy (and that is, of course, different than being rude). My mom is under 5' tall and she tells dad pretty much what to do, but mostly because his head is usually in the clouds. I affectionately call her Napoleon.  Hmmmm... maybe it's in the genes?

I am now ready for my chocolate-dipped strawberries, pronto please! 

ETA: I should mention that when I'm bossy, it is generally as part of a joke. I don't like people bossing me around -- it tends to get my hackles up -- so I don't really do it to others.


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 17, 2007)

Uhm... yeah, not that. Not needy or helpless, it's just nice when there IS a guy around when he's into some amount of niceties so you can be the fat pampered princess for a while - if you're into it. If you're not, no problem. 

Most guys I've dated, who enjoy a certain aspect of this, like it because they can give me a break from my "if I don't do it it doesn't get done" life - it makes them feel like a knight in shining armor, and can also play into the "she's such a princess, she shouldn't have to trouble herself with these menial things" stuff.


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 17, 2007)

Santaclear said:


> I really don't find bossiness an attractive quality in anyone, including myself, but I'm always happy to get BBWs cookies and ice kweam.



Yeah, I have trouble with bossy as well... I mean, I get that it fits a wide variety of things, but I'm more (as I said in the other thread) of a "honey, can..." "Honey... do....?" girl than "Hey, get me!!!" - that's rude.


----------



## Aireman (Apr 17, 2007)

Love you women that know what you want! :bow: (most times what you want at least... your still women. ie: mysterious) I hate having to guess too much.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Apr 17, 2007)

Ive been called a princess many times in the last few weeks. Mostly the last few days by a certain someone from this boards. But what he doesnt know is I'm actually a decendant of royalty! So I AM a princess.


----------



## alienlanes (Apr 17, 2007)

elle camino said:


> oh i get it boys like needy helpless types.
> super.



Meh. I don't want to turn this into a debate thread, but I think you're reading way more into these posts than they warrant. People enjoy giving and getting affection, and sometimes they like to express affection through material pampering. Nobody's said anything about helplessness or neediness.

Besides, when someone has the ability to command someone else to obey their whims, I don't call that "helplessness" -- I call that "power."

If all these food posts are going to kindle another feederism debate, I'll stop bringing snacks and offer to give someone a foot massage instead.


----------



## Tina (Apr 17, 2007)

Now you're talkin', Slacker!


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 17, 2007)

SlackerFA said:


> Besides, when someone has the ability to command someone else to obey their whims, I don't call that "helplessness" -- I call that "power."



Bingo .


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 17, 2007)

"I ain't saying it's right. But you're saying a foot massage don't mean nothing, and I'm saying it does. Now look, I've given a million ladies a million foot massages, and they all meant something. We act like they don't, but they do, and that's what's so fucking cool about them. There's a sensuous thing going on where you don't talk about it, but you know it, she knows it, fucking Marsellus knew it, and Antwan should have fucking better known better. I mean, that's his fucking wife, man. He can't be expected to have a sense of humor about that shit. You know what I'm saying?"

Absolutely obligatory while we're on the topic of foot massages.


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Apr 17, 2007)

Ashley said:


> I'm liking this. Really, really liking this.
> 
> First one that brings sprinkles gets a cheek kiss!



SPRINKLES!

Here you are.


----------



## elle camino (Apr 17, 2007)

SlackerFA said:


> Meh. I don't want to turn this into a debate thread, but I think you're reading way more into these posts than they warrant. People enjoy giving and getting affection, and sometimes they like to express affection through material pampering. Nobody's said anything about helplessness or neediness.


actually if anything i figured i'd be accused of reading too _little_ into the posts. i see whinging about oh i want cookies, that reads as needy and helpless, to me. i don't go further into any of that material pampering/affection/etc stuff.
different perspectives. 
also:



SlackerFA said:


> Besides, when someone has the ability to command someone else to obey their whims, I don't call that "helplessness" -- I call that "power."


i'm sorry, but i HAVE to laugh at this. you call someone who wants something but who's unable or unwilling to get it for their dang selves 'powerful'? _really_?
alrighty. 
again, different perspectives. in this case, radically different. 
but hey, it's all good. different perspectives make for interesting discussions. 


me personally, if i want cookies, i march my behind to the store and get cookies. how dreadfully unsexy!


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 17, 2007)

+10 Drama Points


----------



## elle camino (Apr 17, 2007)

oh sorry my bad I WANT ICE CREAM 2 LOLOLOLOL :wubu: :wubu: :eat1: :eat2:  
better muffin?


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 17, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> +10 Drama Points



Disregard that, I suck cocks.

Also I'm stupid at 1:30 in the morning.


----------



## elle camino (Apr 17, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> Disregard that, I suck cocks.


i'm sorry but i can't disregard that.
 
xo.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Apr 17, 2007)

Hi my name is Sandie and I am a Princess of the blossy kind.:smitten: 

Why do you think my nickname is "Princess?"


----------



## alienlanes (Apr 17, 2007)

Thanks for the polite response, Elle. For the sake of keeping the thread on-topic, I'd say let's agree to disagree, but I actually find our disagreement pretty interesting. (I'm happy to take this somewhere else if the mods want.)



elle camino said:


> i'm sorry, but i HAVE to laugh at this. you call someone who wants something but who's unable or unwilling to get it for their dang selves 'powerful'? _really_?



For starters, I'd just point out again that _nobody_ in this thread has _ever_ mentioned "unable," which would change the dynamic entirely. I honestly don't know where you're getting that from.

And yes, _really_. My old boss wanted some memos written, but he was too lazy to write them himself. He commanded me to write them. I obeyed. If that's not "power," I don't know what is.

Of course, you could argue that the coercive hierarchical relationship between employer and subordinate isn't the same thing as a voluntary division of labor between lovers -- and of course I'd agree with you. But no, I don't consider the ability to make someone else fulfill your requests to be "helplessness."

This afternoon my brother asked me to help load a bunch of heavy tube amps into his van. Should I have told him to load the van his own dang self? I genuinely enjoyed doing him a favor, so we both win. Is it so hard to believe that the same principle applies between romantic partners?

Blackjack -- you call it "drama," I call it "civil, interesting discussion." We can agree to disagree, too


----------



## furious styles (Apr 17, 2007)

it's sort of cute sometimes, but if it gets annoying I don't hesitate to plug that mouth with the business end of my manhood


----------



## Eclectic_Girl (Apr 17, 2007)

mfdoom said:


> it's sort of cute sometimes, but if it gets annoying I don't hesitate to plug that mouth with the business end of my manhood



Uh...yeah. No princess for you.




AnnMarie said:


> Most guys I've dated, who enjoy a certain aspect of this, like it because they can give me a break from my "if I don't do it it doesn't get done" life - it makes them feel like a knight in shining armor, and can also play into the "she's such a princess, she shouldn't have to trouble herself with these menial things" stuff.





AnnMarie said:


> Yeah, I have trouble with bossy as well... I mean, I get that it fits a wide variety of things, but I'm more (as I said in the other thread) of a "honey, can..." "Honey... do....?" girl than "Hey, get me!!!" - that's rude.



Same here, chica. I have problems with the bossy, but I've got the princess thing sorted. I don't want to have whipped someone (mostly because I'd have a hard time respecting him), but anyone who is observant enough to know what I like and courteous enough to go out of his way to please me? Well, that man gets pleased right back, in the manner of his choosing. It's just more fun doing for each other instead of always doing for yourself.



SlackerFA said:


> If all these food posts are going to kindle another feederism debate, I'll stop bringing snacks and offer to give someone a foot massage instead.



Well, hello sailor! :batting:


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Apr 17, 2007)

mfdoom said:


> it's sort of cute sometimes, but if it gets annoying I don't hesitate to plug that mouth with the business end of my manhood



I bet you get lots of dates.


----------



## Santaclear (Apr 17, 2007)

elle camino said:


> oh i get it boys like needy helpless types.
> super.



What about if it's BlowtorchFA doing the fetching? That way he still gets her the ice cream and stuff but there's an air of danger with the blowtorch roaring.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Apr 17, 2007)

Santaclear said:


> What about if it's BlowtorchFA doing the fetching? That way he still gets her the ice cream and stuff but there's an air of danger with the blowtorch roaring.



there's always danger. I mean you gotta watch your fingers no??


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Apr 17, 2007)

I'm definitely a princess type in that I LOVE being pampered, and spoiled rotten. Saying "Oh, no, don't get up, let me get that for you" will make my <3 melt. And no, I have no trouble asking for what I want. :batting: But when you surprise me with something I didn't even know I wanted, so much the better.

I would love to be treated like a princess. And I would love it even more if you were, you know...my prince. <3


----------



## elle camino (Apr 17, 2007)

SlackerFA said:


> Thanks for the polite response, Elle.


my pleasure.



SlackerFA said:


> For starters, I'd just point out again that _nobody_ in this thread has _ever_ mentioned "unable," which would change the dynamic entirely. I honestly don't know where you're getting that from.


well, i _did_ say '*unwilling or* unable'. but aside from that clarification, i stand by what i said. anyone who wants something and doesn't just go friggin' get it is either unwilling or unable, or both. 'unable' would apply to infants, invalids, etc., and 'unwilling' applies to the rest. whether one finds this attitude sexy or annoying or whatever else, is up to the individual. 



SlackerFA said:


> And yes, _really_. My old boss wanted some memos written, but he was too lazy to write them himself. He commanded me to write them. I obeyed. If that's not "power," I don't know what is.


this will fall under the 'agree to disagree' umbrella, but in my opinion: that's not power. that's a heady cocktail of lazyness and rank. 



SlackerFA said:


> Of course, you could argue that the coercive hierarchical relationship between employer and subordinate isn't the same thing as a voluntary division of labor between lovers -- and of course I'd agree with you. But no, I don't consider the ability to make someone else fulfill your requests to be "helplessness."


_having the ability_ isn't helplessness, but acting upon it, in my opinion, is. i can know full well that my boyfriend WILL go fetch my slippers if i want him to, but making him fetch just because i can? genuine or feigned, that's helplessness. again, if that floats your boat, right on. but to me it's mildly annoying. get your own slippers, ablebodied person. also this is an excellent segue into:



SlackerFA said:


> This afternoon my brother asked me to help load a bunch of heavy tube amps into his van. Should I have told him to load the van his own dang self? I genuinely enjoyed doing him a favor, so we both win. Is it so hard to believe that the same principle applies between romantic partners?


ok this is kind of a silly comparison, you've got to admit. asking someone to help you accomplish a genuinely difficult task isn't on the same page as what we're talking about here. a better analogy might have been: 'my brother had a bunch of heavy tube amps to load into his car, so he pouted about it until i did it for him while he filed his nails and watched the tyra banks show'.
again, some might find this dynamic sexy when applied to a romantic partnership. right on. but personally, i just don't see what's appealing about an adult (male or female) with the self-sufficency of an infant. 

all that being said, like i've pointed out, different strokes for different folks. to some people the whole taskmaster act is a lovely precursor to a roll in the hay. i understand. but the operative word is _act_. if it's an all-the-time thing, like just part of a person's personality...well. ick. 

note: none of this applies to things which are offered, by the way. if you OFFER to fetch my slippers, kickass. they're in the closet.


----------



## Eclectic_Girl (Apr 17, 2007)

elle camino said:


> note: none of this applies to things which are offered, by the way. if you OFFER to fetch my slippers, kickass. they're in the closet.



Um, see, I see the whole thing as a standing offer to do something nice for someone you care about. If it pleases someone to do something nice for you, and it's something that you would have done for yourself anyway, but don't have to (surprise!), yay! It seems like a win-win, where no one is playing power games with anyone, just happiness all 'round.


----------



## elle camino (Apr 17, 2007)

Eclectic_Girl said:


> It seems like a win-win, where no one is playing power games with anyone, just happiness all 'round.



actually, thanks for helping me put my finger on what i find distasteful about it. the whole thing just stinks like a perpetual power game, to me. a power game which involves a fair amount of whinging, which is probably my least favorite thing on earth. but! like i said, whatever floats your boat. 
my original comment wasn't meant to be disparaging towards the prediliction, so much as just a sigh in the general direction of the whole concept of 'helpless, demanding woman = sexy', from the perspective of a woman who works hard to provide for herself and not be a burden on anyone. 
just a little disheartening to hear that that's apparantly _un_sexy.


----------



## alienlanes (Apr 17, 2007)

Fair enough. We still disagree, but I think I see more clearly now where you're coming from. 



elle camino said:


> ok this is kind of a silly comparison, you've got to admit. asking someone to help you accomplish a genuinely difficult task isn't on the same page as what we're talking about here. a better analogy might have been: 'my brother had a bunch of heavy tube amps to load into his car, so he pouted about it until i did it for him while he filed his nails and watched the tyra banks show'.
> again, some might find this dynamic sexy when applied to a romantic partnership.



OK, maybe my analogy was a bit out there. I read your last post as saying that _any_ kind of unnecessary favor is degrading, but you've made clear that that wasn't what you meant. 

I still think your standards are rather severe -- IMO, asking for minor favors with the expectation that they'll be granted doesn't need to be a power game; it can be a way to demonstrate mutual affection -- but I can accept that that's a matter of personal preference.

Getting back to the original topic of the thread, I _do_ find that pouty dynamic sexy under certain circumstances. Not right now, though. You've conjured up a mental image of my brother in drag, and that's not sexy at all  



> all that being said, like i've pointed out, different strokes for different folks. to some people the whole taskmaster act is a lovely precursor to a roll in the hay. i understand. but the operative word is _act_. if it's an all-the-time thing, like just part of a person's personality...well. ick.



OK, there's something we can both agree on  I find the whole "spoiled princess" archetype very hot in the context of romantic play, but I suspect that this is some sort of sublimated reaction to the fact that in my everyday life I really can't stand being bossed around.

I still think you have a very strange definition of "power," but in that case we're going to have to agree to disagree. Thanks for an interesting discussion... now I really need to get some sleep


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Apr 17, 2007)

I'm sure elle will be crying herself to sleep tonight because you don't find her sexy, Slacky. I'm positive that was her goal from the get-go.    


(tongue firmly in cheek)


----------



## Santaclear (Apr 17, 2007)

elle camino said:


> ...which is probably my least favorite thing on earth. but! like i said, whatever floats your boat.



hey. 

your style of posting is NOT passive aggressive


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 17, 2007)

Santaclear said:


> hey.
> 
> your style of posting is NOT passive aggressive



I would gladly bring YOU a cookie.


----------



## elle camino (Apr 17, 2007)

there's nothing passive about my hatred of whiners. i'm flying that flag as openly as i know how.


----------



## alienlanes (Apr 17, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I'm sure elle will be crying herself to sleep tonight because you don't find her sexy, Slacky. I'm positive that was her goal from the get-go.
> 
> 
> (tongue firmly in cheek)



Hey now, I wouldn't go that far. The ability to carry on a good conversation is hot too 

EDIT: ...or did you misread that line about my brother in drag as referring to Elle? I stand by my opinion that _that_ isn't sexy.


----------



## Santaclear (Apr 17, 2007)

elle camino said:


> there's nothing passive about my hatred of whiners. i'm flying that flag as openly as i know how.



i said passive aggressive.

not passive.

but whatever floats your boat


----------



## elle camino (Apr 17, 2007)

my hatred of whiners is entirely aggressive.


Santaclear said:


> hey.
> 
> your style of posting is NOT passive aggressive


okra casserole is also one of my least favorite things on earth. but! if okra casserole rocks your world, right the heck on. am i being passive aggressive towards okra fans, or just stating my opinion while allowing for the fact that not everyone will share it?
different perspectives.


----------



## love dubh (Apr 17, 2007)

i used to be princess-y. 

then louisiana beat it out of me. 

now i get angry when boys steal the check before i can pay it myself.

then they meet the business end of my fists!


----------



## Santaclear (Apr 17, 2007)

elle camino said:


> my hatred of whiners is entirely aggressive.
> 
> okra casserole is also one of my least favorite things on earth. but! if okra casserole rocks your world, right the heck on. am i being passive aggressive towards okra fans, or just stating my opinion while allowing for the fact that not everyone will share it?
> 
> different perspectives.



it's about tone. most people don't enjoy being talked down to. 

for instance, me. i was not whining. and i don't have any fantasies about um princesses or knights.

different styles. if this thread was about okra. maybe your analogy would be apt


----------



## elle camino (Apr 17, 2007)

i kinda like when boys try to pay the first date check. being a northern citygal, i think it's kinda faulknerian and genteel. 
i need to get down to louisiana.


----------



## love dubh (Apr 17, 2007)

elle camino said:


> i kinda like when boys try to pay the first date check. being a northern citygal, i think it's kinda faulknerian and genteel.
> i need to get down to louisiana.



i've never gone on a "date." this is more hanging-out-with-a-friend and the dude tries to pay. 

louisiana also beat my indifference to fiberglass insulation out of me. now i loathe it.

it essentially made me into a not-priss.


----------



## elle camino (Apr 17, 2007)

Santaclear said:


> it's about tone. most people don't enjoy being talked down to.
> 
> for instance, me. i was not whining. and i don't have any fantasies about fucking princesses or knights.
> 
> different styles. if this thread was about okra. your analogy would be apt


yeah, i'm never going to get why so often on this board, stating an opinion equals being a big fat meanie/talking down to people/whatever. why are people so insecure about their own preferences? if i hate okra and you like it, so effing what? why are you letting it ruin your day? can you really just not live with the fact that someone doesn't like something you like? i've gone way out of my way in this thread to acknowledge that i'm just stating (and subsequently repeatedly defending) my own viewpoint on the topic, and that it's not an issue of right vs. wrong or good vs. bad. i think the sensitivity and taking things personally thing is just way too high around here, and for the life of me i can't figure out why. 
for instance, i wasn't even talking _to _you, much less talking _down_ to you. nor was i making any assumptions about who you do or do not want to fuck. the thought didn't even enter into my mind, frankly. 
also, come on. you're a really smart guy. you can't expect me to buy that you don't know a metaphor when you see one.

at any rate, at this point i've made myself as clear as humanly possible. the folks who really want me to be a big fire-breathing asshole are going to read that into anything i say regardless of what it is, and the rest will call it overkill on the same point i ably made like 4 posts ago. 
either way, the horse is dead. 
RIP.


----------



## ripley (Apr 17, 2007)

I've never been pampered before and I think it sounds divine, but "bossy" and "princessy" are not things I aspire too...they remind me of spoiled seventh grade girls when they first realize they can lead men around by their dicks. I'm more of a "Honey, would you please get me XYZ?" while kissing his neck kinda girl...then after, telling him how full I am and sleepy, so let's go to bed and cuddle.

The danger is that cute and pouty "bossy princess" is only about two steps removed from demanding shrieking harridan, lol.


----------



## Santaclear (Apr 17, 2007)

so.

the horse has been killed.

does that mean the drama is over then?


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Apr 17, 2007)

Here?




Yeah. Right.


----------



## elle camino (Apr 17, 2007)

also you guys have a really low standard for what qualifies as drama. another board i post on? a girl created two fake boardies, posted as them for over two years, then killed them off in a car wreck (together!) last week and invited everyone to the funeral. 
that's drama. 
this was a discussion.

night guys! xoxo


----------



## ripley (Apr 17, 2007)

My sister belongs to a community for people with mental health issues...you haven't seen drama till you've got a bunch of nuts together on a forum and with a chat room. Currently one woman is pissed because her other personalities get her banned all the time...


----------



## LoveBHMS (Apr 17, 2007)

elle camino said:


> also you guys have a really low standard for what qualifies as drama. another board i post on? a girl created two fake boardies, posted as them for over two years, then killed them off in a car wreck (together!) last week and invited everyone to the funeral.
> that's drama.
> this was a discussion.
> 
> night guys! xoxo



OT, but that is sort of funny.

At any rate, I have to agree with what Elle was saying. I don't think women should be encouraged towards acting either helpless or towards getting into a mindset that it's "cute" to have men doing their bidding. I know a lot of women like this, and typically they come across as somewhat pathetic. If your whole sense of "power" is that you can p**ywhip your boyfriend into fetching shit for you, you need a new definition of power. Women in Saudi Arabia are not allowed to drive, are they "powerful" because they have men driving them everywhere? Nope.

I also think it is damaging to women overall to encourage this type of thinking, as well as disrespectful to men. In a healthy adult relationship, it's not cute or sweet if the guy is breaking his neck to fetch stuff for you. Women who behave this way, in my experience are the types that get pouty and manipulative if they don't get their way, which pretty well segues into them being childish, not acting like grown women with grown male partners. I also do not think a woman should get an uptick in her self esteem because she thinks she has some power over a guy to boss him around. If the guy is whipped and kowtowing to his chick, it's because he's typically a spineless and dickless type who never got over his need to please his mother.

JMHO.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Apr 17, 2007)

*Sigh.* I just love it when people take things way too seriously.

LoveBHMs, no one was saying anything like that. I know I personally would get sick of a guy that had no backbone and did nothing but wait on me hand and foot 24/7. I think what we're all saying (or, at least, what I am saying) is that it is fun to be spoiled rotten every now and then. Having a guy that will take care of you, and that is thoughtful, and is occasionally overindulgent is all that I am wishing for - and I think most if not all of these other ladies as well. We like to play "princess" once in a while. But it's not something we are 24/7. And you know what? We like to reciprocate every now and then too.

And every bit of that IS part of a healthy relationship.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Apr 17, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> *Sigh.* I just love it when people take things way too seriously.
> 
> LoveBHMs, no one was saying anything like that. I know I personally would get sick of a guy that had no backbone and did nothing but wait on me hand and foot 24/7. I think what we're all saying (or, at least, what I am saying) is that it is fun to be spoiled rotten every now and then. Having a guy that will take care of you, and that is thoughtful, and is occasionally overindulgent is all that I am wishing for - and I think most if not all of these other ladies as well. We like to play "princess" once in a while. But it's not something we are 24/7. And you know what? We like to reciprocate every now and then too.
> 
> And every bit of that IS part of a healthy relationship.



I love it when a genuine disagreement is turned into an attack on a poster. 

The thread is entitled "bossy princess types" and at least the first couple of pages are about whether or not people consider themselves to be that *type of person*. The thread is not entitled "should you get up and get your partner a beer every now and then just to be nice?"


----------



## Krissy12 (Apr 17, 2007)

I love being the princess and being pampered. I don't care what anyone has to say about it at all. I hold the whip in my relationships. 

*waits for her foot massage*


----------



## Santaclear (Apr 17, 2007)

elle camino said:


> also you guys have a really low standard for what qualifies as drama. another board i post on? a girl created two fake boardies, posted as them for over two years, then killed them off in a car wreck (together!) last week and invited everyone to the funeral.



(munching on cookie)


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 17, 2007)

Santaclear said:


> (munching on cookie)



Is that oatmeal raisin?


----------



## daddyoh70 (Apr 17, 2007)

<breathing heavy from running> Sorry I'm late, I was busy throwing a few things together for you ladies. 












I hope this is enough to hold you over for a while.


----------



## Tooz (Apr 17, 2007)

mfdoom said:


> it's sort of cute sometimes, but if it gets annoying I don't hesitate to plug that mouth with the business end of my manhood



Okay, I was reading this thread with a straight face...until I got to this.

I just lost it. Bwahaha.


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Apr 17, 2007)

love dubh said:


> i used to be princess-y.
> 
> then louisiana beat it out of me.
> 
> ...



Girls with fists! Also hot! :smitten:


----------



## KnottyOne (Apr 17, 2007)

love dubh said:


> i used to be princess-y.
> 
> then louisiana beat it out of me.
> 
> ...



The time I stole it from ya and paid you didn't beat it out of me lol. Does that mean I'm special?


----------



## toni (Apr 17, 2007)

I am a total bossy-princess. I love to see how much I can get away with. It is so tricky. Some people will stop you dead in your tracks and others totally endulge it. *SIGH* I love the ones who endulge me. lol :wubu:


----------



## Jes (Apr 17, 2007)

elle camino said:


> i need to get down to louisiana.



i suggest you get down to the business end of it. that's the fun part.


----------



## Jes (Apr 17, 2007)

toni said:


> I am a total bossy-princess. I love to see how much I can get away with. It is so tricky. Some people will stop you dead in your tracks and others totally endulge it. *SIGH* I love the ones who endulge me. lol :wubu:



oddly enough, i kind of like the ones who call me on it, and challenge me, so long as it's in good fun (and not by being mean). That's kind of hot.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 17, 2007)

elle camino said:


> i'm not bossy. more like sassy.
> more like captain of the SS sassy.
> and i'm definitely not a princess.* princesses are lame. always getting kidnapped by dragons and locked in towers. *
> i'm just rad. how about that.



exactly why I call myself QUEEN instead


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 17, 2007)

Santaclear said:


> I really don't find bossiness an attractive quality in anyone, including myself, but I'm always happy to get BBWs cookies and ice kweam.



I hate it when it won't let me rep you again.....


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 17, 2007)

SlackerFA said:


> If all these food posts are going to kindle another feederism debate, I'll stop bringing snacks and *offer to give someone a foot massage instead.*



I'm going to PM you my number


----------



## Jack Skellington (Apr 17, 2007)

mfdoom said:


> it's sort of cute sometimes, but if it gets annoying I don't hesitate to plug that mouth with the business end of my manhood



I doubt something that small could plug anything.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 17, 2007)

Santaclear said:


> What about if it's BlowtorchFA doing the fetching? That way he still gets her the ice cream and stuff but there's an air of danger with the blowtorch roaring.



LMAO :kiss2:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 17, 2007)

love dubh said:


> i used to be princess-y.
> 
> then louisiana beat it out of me.
> 
> ...



I wish all you younger women would understand to LET them pay NOW- because if you marry him, you will get NOTHING else out of him ever again  
























J/K sheesh  and yes, I am having too much fun with this thread.....



"My name is Caroline and I'm a post addict"


----------



## Jes (Apr 17, 2007)

elle camino said:


> also you guys have a really low standard for what qualifies as drama. another board i post on? a girl created two fake boardies, posted as them for over two years, then killed them off in a car wreck (together!) last week and invited everyone to the funeral.
> that's drama.
> this was a discussion.
> 
> night guys! xoxo


god, i LOVE that kind of insanity. i really do. it makes for great water cooler fodder and it also reminds me that while i may be nuttier than a fruitcake, i'm still firmly tethered to reality.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Apr 17, 2007)

love dubh said:


> now i get angry when boys steal the check before i can pay it myself.



I am SO not paying. I expect flowers too.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 17, 2007)

elle camino said:


> also you guys have a really low standard for what qualifies as drama. another board i post on? a girl created two fake boardies, posted as them for over two years, then killed them off in a car wreck (together!) last week and invited everyone to the funeral.
> that's drama.
> this was a discussion.
> 
> night guys! xoxo



at another site I visit, a girl there pretended to be her own friend and sent emails to one of the mods saying she was clinging to life in the hospital after a near-fatal car crash. After this mod posts the "Friends" emails (that read exactly the way the supposedly hurt girl talks, btw) the hurt girl is suddenly, MIRACULOUSLY, posting to say how much she loves everyone and thanks them for the well wishes- only a day and a half after we get the "dire news" that she is clinging to life. That thread got really ugly when someone decided to call bullshit because it was far from the first time she had done something to simply garner e-attention :shocked: :blink:


----------



## James (Apr 17, 2007)

as I said in t'other thread... I have a 'weakness'...


----------



## Ash (Apr 17, 2007)

Nothing wrong with that at all, James.

See below.


----------



## James (Apr 17, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> Ive been called a princess many times in the last few weeks. Mostly the last few days by a certain someone from this boards. But what he doesnt know is I'm actually a decendant of royalty! So I AM a princess.



ahh I see you got yourself another green can... you can stop being jealous of me now


----------



## James (Apr 17, 2007)

Ashley said:


> Nothing wrong with that at all, James.
> 
> See below.



indeed - you are due rep fit for a princess


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 17, 2007)

LoveBHMS said:


> OT, but that is sort of funny.
> 
> At any rate, I have to agree with what Elle was saying. I don't think women should be encouraged towards acting either helpless or towards getting into a mindset that it's "cute" to have men doing their bidding. I know a lot of women like this, and typically they come across as somewhat pathetic. If your whole sense of "power" is that you can p**ywhip your boyfriend into fetching shit for you, you need a new definition of power. Women in Saudi Arabia are not allowed to drive, are they "powerful" because they have men driving them everywhere? Nope.
> 
> ...



I think the original intentions of some of the posters was to say that SOME couples don't mind the give and take that occurs during some relationships. For example, I have seen older couples that have been married for a long time- she fixes him dinner every night and does all the laundry. Some might view this as a servitude but she might simply see it as "taking care of her guy" because he's always taken care of her too. She might have NEVER had to pump gas into her own car or always had the door opened for her by this man. Is any of this wrong? It might seem ridiculous to those of us looking in but to them it's just their way of having a loving relationship where they are always saying "I love you" to each other without ever saying a word....


On the other hand, I totally agree if it goes beyond what I just described- as in the woman is kept helpless- I feel compelled to add, though, that as a strong woman myself, I have ran into some pretty damn helpless, child-like men in my time. It's a fear of doing for themselves- as if they are Peter Pan and never want to grow up (once again, I will flip this analogy around and tack it onto the ladies too) Those types of relationships are unhealthy, IMO.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 17, 2007)

daddyoh70 said:


> <breathing heavy from running> Sorry I'm late, I was busy throwing a few things together for you ladies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If that other guy that I PM'ed my number too for a foot massage doesn't call me, then I might PM you instead 


Yes, I'm fickle like that


----------



## furious styles (Apr 17, 2007)

Jack Skellington said:


> I doubt something that small could plug anything.



good attempt, but use a little more flair in your vocabulary next time, it adds to the sting!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 17, 2007)

Jack Skellington said:


> I am SO not paying. I expect flowers too.



There's some golden rod out in the field - will PB&J on a blanket in the field do?


----------



## LoveBHMS (Apr 17, 2007)

I did not mean you shouldn't do things for your partner. 

What i meant was the connontation of being a "bossy princess" is degrading to both sexes. To me, it brings to mind a woman who thinks it's cute to boss around her partner and a man who either worries that if doesn't do just what the princess wants, she'll make his life miserable OR a man that will do things to cater to some girl's whims but not really respect her because she's acting like a spoiled child. I've known women that acted this way and men that were in relationships with these types of women (like one who was really upset that her birthday happened to be in May which was the same time she was graduating and told her boyfriend she'd better get two separate presents.)


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 17, 2007)

mfdoom said:


> good attempt, but use a little more flair in your vocabulary next time, it adds to the sting!



I just want you to know that you are soooo lucky that I didn't say 

Post pix plz kthx


when you first posted that......


----------



## Tina (Apr 17, 2007)

Major points for this, daddyoh, major!


daddyoh70 said:


> <breathing heavy from running> Sorry I'm late, I was busy throwing a few things together for you ladies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





ripley said:


> I've never been pampered before and I think it sounds divine, but "bossy" and "princessy" are not things I aspire too...they remind me of spoiled seventh grade girls when they first realize they can lead men around by their dicks. I'm more of a "Honey, would you please get me XYZ?" while kissing his neck kinda girl...then after, telling him how full I am and sleepy, so let's go to bed and cuddle.


I year ya, rip. I don't think I've ever been a princess, but bossy? To a degree at times, I guess, but like I said earlier, only to a degree, and what it comes down to is more like just knowing what I want. That last sentence, though? Definitely me, too.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Apr 17, 2007)

mfdoom said:


> good attempt, but use a little more flair in your vocabulary next time



I've never been one for flair or drama. I'm all about being short and to the point. But then you off course know all about being short.


----------



## Aliena (Apr 17, 2007)

Well I thought I was queen, until a recent trip showed me I am only a princess!  

My hubby does things for me and sometimes he does these things when I can do them myself. Does that make me childish or immature? Nope. My fat-ass does a lot for him too. It's a give and take. 
If there came a time for one of us to do more than the other, simply because of laziness, maybe then the situation should be reevaluated. We've done this a few times already--on both sides. 

I agree with the poster who wrote that some are taking this topic to the extreme. Any decent person wouldn't really want to control anyone. IMHO.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 17, 2007)

Jack Skellington said:


> I've never been one for flair or drama. I'm all about being short and to the point. But then you off course know all about being short.




Does this mean you are blowing off our picnic in the golden rod?


----------



## Aliena (Apr 17, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I think the original intentions of some of the posters was to say that SOME couples don't mind the give and take that occurs during some relationships. For example, I have seen older couples that have been married for a long time- she fixes him dinner every night and does all the laundry. Some might view this as a servitude but she might simply see it as "taking care of her guy" because he's always taken care of her too. She might have NEVER had to pump gas into her own car or always had the door opened for her by this man. Is any of this wrong? It might seem ridiculous to those of us looking in but to them it's just their way of having a loving relationship where they are always saying "I love you" to each other without ever saying a word....
> 
> 
> On the other hand, I totally agree if it goes beyond what I just described- as in the woman is kept helpless- I feel compelled to add, though, that as a strong woman myself, I have ran into some pretty damn helpless, child-like men in my time. It's a fear of doing for themselves- as if they are Peter Pan and never want to grow up (once again, I will flip this analogy around and tack it onto the ladies too) Those types of relationships are unhealthy, IMO.




Bravo! I couldn't have said it better myself!:bow:


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Apr 17, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Does this mean you are blowing off our picnic in the golden rod?



Seriously-- better a golden rod than a golden shower.


----------



## Tina (Apr 17, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I think the original intentions of some of the posters was to say that SOME couples don't mind the give and take that occurs during some relationships.


And see, I must be clueless, because I thought this was just meant to be a playful thread, and not actual social commentary or anything serious.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 17, 2007)

Say Hello to the Angels said:


> Seriously-- better a golden rod than a golden shower.



Oh no you didn't ................



POST PIX PLZ KTHX


----------



## Jack Skellington (Apr 17, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Does this mean you are blowing off our picnic in the golden rod?



That depends, do I at least get a movie out of the date?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 17, 2007)

Tina said:


> And see, I must be clueless, because I thought this was just meant to be a playful thread, and not actual social commentary or anything serious.




I agree- I thought the whole thing was meant to be light-hearted and even humorous


Probably why I'm having so much fun and still cracking bad jokes


----------



## Aliena (Apr 17, 2007)

Say Hello to the Angels said:


> Seriously-- better a golden rod than a golden shower.



Oh my.....:shocked:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 17, 2007)

Jack Skellington said:


> That depends, do I at least get a movie out of the date?




I can sing and dance for you................. :batting:


----------



## Aliena (Apr 17, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I can sing and dance for you................. :batting:



Now would that be with or without a boa? You know us princess types like them boas. 

Fetch boy, fetch!!! 

View attachment tulane56.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 17, 2007)

Aliena said:


> Now would that be with or without a boa? You know us princess types like them boas.
> 
> Fetch boy, fetch!!!
> 
> View attachment 18426




JUST a boa?!?!?!??!?!

Looks like I might have to use that Peanut Butter for more than just sandwiches..... :blush:


----------



## Jane (Apr 17, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> Ditto, ditto, ditto......
> 
> People refer to me as the Queen of Everything, or Queen Bitch of the Universe.... It's pretty funny actually... I know I'm like it though, so I don't mind much. But you're right Jes, I think being bossy scares men off....
> 
> dammit....



If they still have the nerve to tell you you're being Bossy, Bitchy, whatever, you're not doing in right.

Quake in fear!!!!!


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 17, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I can sing and dance for you................. :batting:



Jack's got a pretty good song and dance already. Yours has gotta be explosive to pass muster.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 17, 2007)

I might not have won the Jack prize but at least I have proven I sure know how to spam a thread *preens proudly*


----------



## Jack Skellington (Apr 17, 2007)

LillyBBBW said:


> Jack's got a pretty good song and dance already.



Why thank you. :batting:

You should hear my Stevie Nicks impression. :kiss2:


----------



## Aliena (Apr 17, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> JUST a boa?!?!?!??!?!
> 
> Looks like I might have to use that Peanut Butter for more than just sandwiches..... :blush:



PB doesn't scare me, but if you bring gummy worms too, you might raise the blood pressure some.  

View attachment 114.jpg


----------



## Jack Skellington (Apr 17, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I can sing and dance for you................. :batting:



As long as you wear the boa I guess. 

But I am so NOT putting out for that lack of effort.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 17, 2007)

Jack Skellington said:


> As long as you wear the boa I guess.
> 
> But I am so NOT putting out for that lack of effort.



You haven't seen me in Peanut Butter yet though......


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 17, 2007)

Jack Skellington said:


> Why thank you. :batting:
> 
> You should hear my Stevie Nicks impression. :kiss2:



You read my mind! I've been thinking about "Edge of Seventeen" all morning.


----------



## Aliena (Apr 17, 2007)

Jack Skellington said:


> Why thank you. :batting:
> 
> You should hear my Stevie Nicks impression. :kiss2:



****Runs off screaming****


View attachment danny.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 17, 2007)

Aliena said:


> PB doesn't scare me, but if you bring gummy worms too, you might raise the blood pressure some.
> 
> View attachment 18431




I don't EVEN want to know what I'm supposed to do with the gummy worms...:blush: :shocked: :huh:


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 17, 2007)

Aliena said:


> ****Runs off screaming****
> 
> 
> View attachment 18432



Now that's a tough act to follow.


----------



## Aliena (Apr 17, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I don't EVEN want to know what I'm supposed to do with the gummy worms...:blush: :shocked: :huh:



Well I sure as heck don't! I, er-umm, heard about it once! :blink:


**cough** **cough**


----------



## Aliena (Apr 17, 2007)

LillyBBBW said:


> Now that's a tough act to follow.



I figure following J.S. would be a tough act to follow!


----------



## Jack Skellington (Apr 17, 2007)

Aliena said:


> ****Runs off screaming****
> 
> 
> View attachment 18432



Hey, at least I'd shave.


----------



## big_gurl_lvr (Apr 17, 2007)

Yes, I do have weakness for bossy-princess type behaviour but there are limits... i mean i like when girl is using it for being just cute and just being girl... not to often and not to rare. On the other hand if she is doing it constantly and can't find limits it is not really ok. I have my opinions and I want to have things done in the way we agree... not in the way that she demands. I find bossy-princess type appealing to me when it comes to small things like... get me something or things i mentioned in unfittness/laziness treat, but when it comes to important things and decision I want to have same input as other person.. And well i'm a man so i want to behave like man, and you're the woman so you want to behave like one - and that include a lot of princess stuff... finding right balance is very important.


----------



## Jane (Apr 17, 2007)

big_gurl_lvr said:


> Yes, I do have weakness for bossy-princess type behaviour but there are limits... i mean i like when girl is using it for being just cute and just being girl... not to often and not to rare. On the other hand if she is doing it constantly and can't find limits it is not really ok. I have my opinions and I want to have things done in the way we agree... not in the way that she demands. I find bossy-princess type appealing to me when it comes to small things like... get me something or things i mentioned in unfittness/laziness treat, but when it comes to important things and decision I want to have same input as other person.. And well i'm a man so i want to behave like man, and you're the woman so you want to behave like one - and that include a lot of princess stuff... finding right balance is very important.



My friends as I use it as a joke, only. We're all strong, determined, fairly self-sufficient women (yeah, I can fix a light switch or put in a new washer), so we're princessy in other ways. And we have a ball.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Apr 17, 2007)

You're right..... *mental note.... work on bossy attitude*.... LOLOL

Thanks for the tip!! LOLOL




Jane said:


> If they still have the nerve to tell you you're being Bossy, Bitchy, whatever, you're not doing in right.
> 
> Quake in fear!!!!!


----------



## BBWModel (Apr 17, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> "I ain't saying it's right. But you're saying a foot massage don't mean nothing, and I'm saying it does. Now look, I've given a million ladies a million foot massages, and they all meant something. We act like they don't, but they do, and that's what's so fucking cool about them. There's a sensuous thing going on where you don't talk about it, but you know it, she knows it, fucking Marsellus knew it, and Antwan should have fucking better known better. I mean, that's his fucking wife, man. He can't be expected to have a sense of humor about that shit. You know what I'm saying?"
> 
> Absolutely obligatory while we're on the topic of foot massages.



"You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Blackjack again."

OMG!!! The best movie EVER!!! (And Resivoir Dogs)

:batting:


----------



## SoVerySoft (Apr 17, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> I would gladly bring YOU a cookie.



I would gladly BE his cookie.


----------



## BBWModel (Apr 17, 2007)

elle camino said:


> yeah, i'm never going to get why so often on this board, stating an opinion equals being a big fat meanie/talking down to people/whatever. why are people so insecure about their own preferences? if i hate okra and you like it, so effing what? why are you letting it ruin your day? can you really just not live with the fact that someone doesn't like something you like? i've gone way out of my way in this thread to acknowledge that i'm just stating (and subsequently repeatedly defending) my own viewpoint on the topic, and that it's not an issue of right vs. wrong or good vs. bad. i think the sensitivity and taking things personally thing is just way too high around here, and for the life of me i can't figure out why.
> for instance, i wasn't even talking _to _you, much less talking _down_ to you. nor was i making any assumptions about who you do or do not want to fuck. the thought didn't even enter into my mind, frankly.
> also, come on. you're a really smart guy. you can't expect me to buy that you don't know a metaphor when you see one.
> 
> ...



I love you Elle...you rock my world!!

:bow: :batting:


----------



## furious styles (Apr 18, 2007)

Jack Skellington said:


> I've never been one for flair or drama. I'm all about being short and to the point. But then you off course know all about being short.



now THAT is what i'm talking about! zing!


----------



## alienlanes (Apr 18, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> If that other guy that I PM'ed my number too for a foot massage doesn't call me, then I might PM you instead
> 
> Yes, I'm fickle like that



If you need a snack in the meantime I don't mind. I seem to have acquired a long waiting list  

*cracks open another bottle of massage oil* Who's next?


----------



## daddyoh70 (Apr 18, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> If that other guy that I PM'ed my number too for a foot massage doesn't call me, then I might PM you instead
> 
> 
> Yes, I'm fickle like that





Tina said:


> Major points for this, daddyoh, major!



:blush: Awww shucks...


----------



## Aliena (Apr 18, 2007)

SlackerFA said:


> If you need a snack in the meantime I don't mind. I seem to have acquired a long waiting list
> 
> *cracks open another bottle of massage oil* Who's next?



I envision a long line of ladies here, waiting their turn (probably not patiently either) at a snack and well oiled feet!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 18, 2007)

SlackerFA said:


> If you need a snack in the meantime I don't mind. I seem to have acquired a long waiting list
> 
> *cracks open another bottle of massage oil* Who's next?





I guess my decision would have to depend upon the snack.....


----------



## Aliena (Apr 18, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I guess my decision would have to depend upon the snack.....



***Is rushed off in an ambulance for snorting coffee through nose***View attachment sirenlight.gif


----------



## rubenesque (Apr 18, 2007)

me been bossy princess long time.


----------



## Emma (Apr 26, 2007)

I guess I'm a 'bossy princess'. I like to always have my own way and I expect a guy to do a lot for me. Like make me a drink, go to the shop, go get me take away, go to the bank, go upstairs and get something I want from there, or anything else I desire him to do. When I want something done I want it right now and I don't want someone fucking around about it. I'm quite happy to send him off to the shop to get something I want or if I want something from the kitchen he'll just get it without me asking for it, just mentioning it. I'm guessing he likes the bossy princess type, though I've never really thought about it.


----------



## This1Yankee (Apr 26, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> Ive been called a princess many times in the last few weeks. Mostly the last few days by a certain someone from this boards. But what he doesnt know is I'm actually a decendant of royalty! So I AM a princess.


 

Me too, the British kind.

Although, I'm less of an ice cream girl, more of a BRING PIZZA girl. So...bring pizza. Or a #1 combo from Bullets (no cheese), with a Pink Lemonade. That is all.   

Extra EXTRA points if you have flowers too...my, what a good guy you are


----------



## This1Yankee (Apr 26, 2007)

mfdoom said:


> it's sort of cute sometimes, but if it gets annoying I don't hesitate to plug that mouth with the business end of my manhood


 

 

Wait...no...that's what you want...here, let's try this one...

:shocked: 

Better. Smaller mouth.

xoxo


----------



## Mini (Apr 26, 2007)

I don't think I could deal with a bossy type. I have a friend - who will likely not be much of a friend in about a week's time, but that's her loss - who is the demanding sort, and I go out of my way to piss her off. I don't do this to most, but she needs to learn that I'm not her fucking servant. 

Yeah, in a boyfriend/girlfriend situation I couldn't see it lasting very long.


----------



## Jane (Apr 26, 2007)

Mini said:


> I don't think I could deal with a bossy type. I have a friend - who will likely not be much of a friend in about a week's time, but that's her loss - who is the demanding sort, and I go out of my way to piss her off. I don't do this to most, but she needs to learn that I'm not her fucking servant.
> 
> Yeah, in a boyfriend/girlfriend situation I couldn't see it lasting very long.



You'd take it and be damned happy about it. Do you hear me?


----------



## Damon (Apr 26, 2007)

Some of you probably won't like what I'm about to say about this one BUT. My wife used to be like that (she had alot of money growing up). After a few weeks the bossy routine was answered with remarks from me like: who the F&^% do you think you're talking to?!, Do I have Kunta Kintay written on my forhead!?, etc. You should treat people with respect no matter now good looking are/think you are or whatever because if you think you can get through life acting like that without getting put back in your place or punched in the face, you better be ready for a rude awaking. But thats just my opinion.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 26, 2007)

Damon said:


> Some of you probably won't like what I'm about to say about this one BUT. My wife used to be like that (she had alot of money growing up). After a few weeks the bossy routine was answered with remarks from me like: who the F&^% do you think you're talking to?!, Do I have Kunta Kintay written on my forhead!?, etc. You should treat people with respect no matter now good looking are/think you are or whatever because if you think you can get through life acting like that without getting put back in your place or *punched in the face*, you better be ready for a rude awaking. But thats just my opinion.



Go you, that'll show 'er.


----------



## fasub (Apr 26, 2007)

Just found this thread...Bossy Princess', Bossy Queens..oh my!!:wubu:


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 26, 2007)

LillyBBBW said:


> Go you, that'll show 'er.









No comment, really, just had an excuse to post the pic.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 26, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> No comment, really, just had an excuse to post the pic.



Humph. Stupid princess bitch. Serves her right.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 26, 2007)

Damon said:


> Some of you probably won't like what I'm about to say about this one BUT. My wife used to be like that (she had alot of money growing up). After a few weeks the bossy routine was answered with remarks from me like: who the F&^% do you think you're talking to?!, Do I have Kunta Kintay written on my forhead!?, etc. You should treat people with respect no matter now good looking are/think you are or whatever because if you think you can get through life acting like that without getting put back in your place or punched in the face, you better be ready for a rude awaking. But thats just my opinion.



So she didn't get "bossy' until after marriage? Or did you realize she is this way, marry her anyway and then get angry about it all? 
Just curious.....


----------



## Jane (Apr 26, 2007)

I particularly enjoyed the "put back in your place" comment.


----------



## Carrie (Apr 26, 2007)

Blanket, Wet, I believe you've met before? 

Sorry your idea for a cute/fun thread went to hell in a handbasket, SayHello.


----------



## Accept (Apr 26, 2007)

So anyway!

I think Kerry, my significant other, is outrageously beautiful and definitely has a mind of her own. So I occasionally call her my princess on occasion, but I don't do it too often. She also has such a humble and accomodating undercurrent to her personality that I think she gets embarassed if she's put on that kind of pedestal, even if its her prince putting her there.


----------



## alienlanes (Apr 26, 2007)

Mini said:


> I don't think I could deal with a bossy type. I have a friend - who will likely not be much of a friend in about a week's time, but that's her loss - who is the demanding sort, and I go out of my way to piss her off. I don't do this to most, but she needs to learn that I'm not her fucking servant.
> 
> Yeah, in a boyfriend/girlfriend situation I couldn't see it lasting very long.





Damon said:


> Some of you probably won't like what I'm about to say about this one BUT. My wife used to be like that (she had alot of money growing up). After a few weeks the bossy routine was answered with remarks from me like: who the F&^% do you think you're talking to?!, Do I have Kunta Kintay written on my forhead!?, etc. You should treat people with respect no matter now good looking are/think you are or whatever because if you think you can get through life acting like that without getting put back in your place or punched in the face, you better be ready for a rude awaking. But thats just my opinion.



Like the rest of the people who've responded to your post, I'm not down with that "punch in the face" comment. Were you trying to say that if someone treats _people in general_ with rudeness and disrespect, they run the risk of _someone_ punching them in the face? 'Cause if not, _*not cool*_ .

Punches aside, though, Mini and Damon actually bring up a good point. There's a difference between being playfully bossy because you and your partner are both into it and being someone who's genuinely demanding and ungrateful. That would get old very quickly -- as I think I said earlier in this thread, in "real life" I hate to be ordered around, which is probably part of why I find it such a turn-on under the right circumstances. My ideal partner would be a strong, independent, grateful sweetheart during the day, but start turning into a bossy princess 'round about bedtime ...



Accept said:


> I think Kerry, my significant other, is outrageously beautiful and definitely has a mind of her own. So I occasionally call her my princess on occasion, but I don't do it too often. She also has such a humble and accomodating undercurrent to her personality that I think she gets embarassed if she's put on that kind of pedestal, even if its her prince putting her there.



Yeah, that's a good point too. Outside of erotic identity-play, that sort of idealization of one partner by the other can be uncomfortable or even unhealthy. Besides, as a couple of the women have said already, if a guy really wanted to do nothing except fetch and carry, he'd probably be an awful bore.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Apr 26, 2007)

Pretty sure this thread is about being playfully bossy .. 

dizzam.


----------



## Jane (Apr 26, 2007)

Just to make it clear:

WE ARE NOT *THOSE* WOMEN.


----------



## alienlanes (Apr 26, 2007)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> Pretty sure this thread is about being playfully bossy ..
> 
> dizzam.



That's what I thought, too. But, as the saying goes, "it's all in good fun until someone gets punched in the face..." .

Let's get this thread back on topic. I'm finished with all the foot massages, now who wants a belly rub?


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 26, 2007)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> Pretty sure this thread is about being playfully bossy ..
> 
> dizzam.



What a bunch of old ladies.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Apr 26, 2007)

the next ho-nostril that asks me for more pie is gonna get a jackhammer to the face! huzzah!


----------



## Damon (Apr 26, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> So she didn't get "bossy' until after marriage? Or did you realize she is this way, marry her anyway and then get angry about it all?
> Just curious.....



It was when we were dating.


----------



## Carrie (Apr 26, 2007)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> Pretty sure this thread is about being playfully bossy ..
> 
> dizzam.



What he said.


----------



## Damon (Apr 26, 2007)

SlackerFA said:


> Like the rest of the people who've responded to your post, I'm not down with that "punch in the face" comment. Were you trying to say that if someone treats _people in general_ with rudeness and disrespect, they run the risk of _someone_ punching them in the face? 'Cause if not, _*not cool*_ .
> 
> Punches aside, though, Mini and Damon actually bring up a good point. There's a difference between being playfully bossy because you and your partner are both into it and being someone who's genuinely demanding and ungrateful. That would get old very quickly -- as I think I said earlier in this thread, in "real life" I hate to be ordered around, which is probably part of why I find it such a turn-on under the right circumstances. My ideal partner would be a strong, independent, grateful sweetheart during the day, but start turning into a bossy princess 'round about bedtime ...
> 
> ...



Ok lemme fix this before it gets out of hand. If you think you can treat people like shit whenever/whereever you want for no reason you run the risk of getting knocked the F*(& out by someone. And for the record I would never hit ANYONE without a DAMN good reason. Matter of fact my wife hit me once while we were dating and I told her "if you hit me again I'll hit you back just as hard". Thats fair, in my opinion.


----------



## alienlanes (Apr 26, 2007)

Damon said:


> Ok lemme fix this before it gets out of hand. If you think you can treat people like shit whenever/whereever you want for no reason you run the risk of getting knocked the F*(& out by someone. And for the record I would never hit ANYONE without a DAMN good reason. Matter of fact my wife hit me once while we were dating and I told her "if you hit me again I'll hit you back just as hard". Thats fair, in my opinion.



OK, that's what I thought you might be saying.

I'm a lover, not a fighter, but the closest I ever came in my adult life to punching someone was when a guy started making fun of me for showing public affection to an SSBBW. I'd have gotten my ass kicked, but it'd have been worth it .

Actually, we were both skinny indie geeks, so it would probably have been the wimpiest "you insulted my girlfriend!" fistfight ever .

ETA: Although I don't agree with your last two sentences. I'd tell her I refused to put up with being hit and would end the relationship if she ever did it again, but I wouldn't hit back. Fortunately I've never been in that situation.


----------



## Jane (Apr 26, 2007)

Right, never hit her unless she's really "asking for it."


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 26, 2007)

Jane said:


> Just to make it clear:
> 
> WE ARE NOT *THOSE* WOMEN.



LMAO  .


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 26, 2007)

SlackerFA said:


> That's what I thought, too. But, as the saying goes, "it's all in good fun until someone gets punched in the face..." .
> 
> Let's get this thread back on topic. I'm finished with all the foot massages, now who wants a belly rub?



I'm still waiting on my snack...... sheesh


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 26, 2007)

LillyBBBW said:


> What a bunch of old ladies.



Gawd Lilly- will you marry me and wear your Uhura outfit to our wedding? :wubu:


----------



## Damon (Apr 26, 2007)

SlackerFA said:


> OK, that's what I thought you might be saying.
> 
> I'm a lover, not a fighter, but the closest I ever came in my adult life to punching someone was when a guy started making fun of me for showing public affection to an SSBBW. I'd have gotten my ass kicked, but it'd have been worth it .
> 
> ...



i'm glad there are other guys out there who have the balls to stand up for their woman.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Apr 27, 2007)

Okay. When I thought this thread was dead or dying from infighting, I posted something about this all elsewhere, so _do excuse_ if you've read this before. Now...what the hell. 'Cause yes indeedy, I am most definitely a bossy princess type. But note:

"Bossy princess" is just part of me. If anybody really reached Zsa-Zsa levels of demand they'd be unbearable. In other areas of my personality there are also stodgy law-abiding matron, independent yankee, supportive cheerleader, fierce city dweller, genX self-sufficient, feminist, crossing-guard sergeant, etc.--traits that contradict the "princess thing," so whatever. The term doesn't bother me.

Not to mention, being a true bossy princess at times--as I feel it--means that you are capable of being pleased, of receiving pleasure. One is not a fretful baby incapable of being satisfied (oh, except in very trying circumstances). Having someone do things for me, being interested in me or my needs, attending to them sweetly or creatively at times, makes me PURR, makes my fur shiny. I lap it up. It makes me happy. It makes me want to give of my best, give back in ways I do best. It makes _me_ more my best. And I _don't take it for granted_. Not to mention (this sounds like the most massive rationalization ever in this context, but I think it's true), receiving pleasure is actually a skill you need in relationships/as you get older. It's a fairly vulnerable position to be in, in a way. Much easier to be the person giving it.

If I remember some half-scanned dumbass magazine article right, one of the tenets of the particular kind of tantric sex in which the man spends hours helping the woman achieve (spectacular, multiple, whatever) orgasm and doesn't pursue it himself, is that there is a kind of communal well-being that comes from making the woman of the house happy, that it makes everything and everyone in the house happy. I always thought that was kind of interesting. I am not advocating that as some across-the-board MO (how boring)--I don't mean this example as any model of self-sacrifice--I guess I just think that it does exist: there is a kind of happiness that comes from being completely, personally Pleased that spreads to others...

_Everybody_ should get to feel like that sometimes. This is something I have said the times in my life that I've been lucky enough to go to serious restaurants with crazy attentive service that anticipates and pleases every desire and like. Everybody should get to experience that. It's like floating in a bathtub. 

I believe in getting to be princessy just like I believe in core fairness in a relationship. Healthy give-and-take doesn't add up like columns in a ledger.

Luv,
Princess Elspeth von Crumby Computer Keyboard y Carpal Tunnel


----------



## Jane (Apr 27, 2007)

liz (di-va) said:


> If I remember some half-scanned dumbass magazine article right, one of the tenets of the particular kind of tantric sex in which the man spends hours helping the woman achieve (spectacular, multiple, whatever) orgasm and doesn't pursue it himself, is that there is a kind of communal well-being that comes from making the woman of the house happy, that it makes everything and everyone in the house happy. I always thought that was kind of interesting. I am not advocating that as some across-the-board MO (how boring)--I don't mean this example as any model of self-sacrifice--I guess I just think that it does exist: there is a kind of happiness that comes from being completely, personally Pleased that spreads to others...



In the South that's simply said as, "When Mama ain't happy, ain't nobody happy."

Jane, Princess of Pink of the Clue x 4


----------



## tonynyc (Apr 27, 2007)

SlackerFA said:


> OK, that's what I thought you might be saying.
> 
> I'm a lover, not a fighter, but the closest I ever came in my adult life to punching someone was when a guy started making fun of me for showing public affection to an SSBBW. I'd have gotten my ass kicked, but it'd have been worth it .
> 
> ...




It's not the size of the dog in the fight; but,the size of the fight in the dog....


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Apr 27, 2007)

I would LOVE for a man to stand up for me... to "defend" me... wow.... that's a man being a man, and a girl couldn't feel more feminine over that.....




Damon said:


> i'm glad there are other guys out there who have the balls to stand up for their woman.


----------



## tonynyc (Apr 27, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> I would LOVE for a man to stand up for me... to "defend" me... wow.... that's a man being a man, and a girl couldn't feel more feminine over that.....



I agree it's all about being strong and assertive when the situation calls for it.


----------



## Damon (Apr 27, 2007)

I agree with alot of what you said Liz but these days it seems like alot of women just seem to think that they can treat people like shit because they are self appointed "divas". They usually get put back in their place after while. Example: ugly chicks wearing shirts that say "hotty", chicks with flat asses wearing shorts that say "juicy", chicks shopping with food stamps wearing "spoiled" t-shirts.


----------



## Risible (Apr 27, 2007)

Back in my party days, us BPTs (bossy princess types) would relax in the hotel room with our team of willing FAs. We had a foot massager, a guy who would make dead-of-the-night pastrami sandwich runs, back-up sandwich runners, and guys to give neck and shoulder rubs. There was a long line of guys who were willing to give belly rubs, but they remained unemployed, for the most part.  

It was a system that worked- the BPTs were happy, and the FAs were happy. Kismet.


----------



## Aliena (Apr 27, 2007)

Damon said:


> I agree with alot of what you said Liz but these days it seems like alot of women just seem to think that they can treat people like shit because they are self appointed "divas". They usually get put back in their place after while. Example: ugly chicks wearing shirts that say "hotty", chicks with flat asses wearing shorts that say "juicy", chicks shopping with food stamps wearing "spoiled" t-shirts.



I bet you're the type of guy who believes if a woman gets raped, then she deserved it, because she wore shorts and a halter to the store.  

Do you still carry a gun?


----------



## Damon (Apr 28, 2007)

Aliena said:


> I bet you're the type of guy who believes if a woman gets raped, then she deserved it, because she wore shorts and a halter to the store.
> 
> Do you still carry a gun?



I don't think ANY woman deserves to get raped. No I dont carry a gun in my personal life. I think women should be able to wear what ever they want to and I think that if more women carried guns their would be LESS rapes. What does this have to rape?


----------



## Aliena (Apr 28, 2007)

Damon said:


> I don't think ANY woman deserves to get raped. No I dont carry a gun in my personal life. I think women should be able to wear what ever they want to and I think that if more women carried guns their would be LESS rapes. What does this have to rape?



It has nothing to do with it. 




Damon said:


> They usually get put back in their place after while. Example: ugly chicks wearing shirts that say "hotty", chicks with flat asses wearing shorts that say "juicy", chicks shopping with food stamps wearing "spoiled" t-shirts.



This statement is offensive and you're giving the impression you think women should have a certain place and if they're not in that place, then they're ugly; physically or sterotypically.


----------



## Damon (Apr 28, 2007)

Aliena said:


> It has nothing to do with it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think women should be able to do whatever it is they want to, which is one of the reasons why I get up in the morning and put on the uniform because I don't want my country taken over by asshole's who think women should stay home and wear full body scarfs. If my comment about t-shirts offended you I'm sorry, but when you try to front like somthing you're not you look like an idiot. And thats why I don't front.


----------



## elle camino (Apr 28, 2007)

Damon said:


> I think women should be able to do whatever it is they want to, which is one of the reasons why I get up in the morning and put on the uniform because I don't want my country taken over by asshole's who think women should stay home and wear full body scarfs.



wait wait wait...you're saying you're enlisted to help our country 'fight off' people whom, if they had their way, would tell american women what they can and cannot wear, right? but didn't you just spout off about how (american) women shouldn't wear shirts with words on them which maybe don't 100% apply to their situations (hottie on an 'ugly' girl, etc)??
do you see how that's a HUGE contradiction? 
so, fundamentalist muslims telling us what to wear = hell no, but american men telling us what to wear = fine and dandy?

we need an emoticon with an exploding head. 



also, for the record, fuck if i know what this has to do with the OP.


----------



## Damon (Apr 28, 2007)

elle camino said:


> wait wait wait...you're saying you're enlisted to help our country 'fight off' people whom, if they had their way, would tell american women what they can and cannot wear, right? but didn't you just spout off about how (american) women shouldn't wear shirts with words on them which maybe don't 100% apply to their situations (hottie on an 'ugly' girl, etc)??
> do you see how that's a HUGE contradiction?
> so, fundamentalist muslims telling us what to wear = hell no, but american men telling us what to wear = fine and dandy?
> 
> ...



They would not "tell" you what to wear they would "make" you wear what they think you should where. I dont see a contradiction because I said I think women should be able to wear what they want. If what they wear looks good thats fine and dandy if it doesnt thats fine too. I never said anything about imposing my will on anyone.


----------



## Ash (Apr 28, 2007)

Damon said:


> I never said anything about imposing my will on anyone.



So who exactly would be "putting them in their place"?


----------



## Damon (Apr 28, 2007)

Ashley said:


> So who exactly would be "putting them in their place"?



well i know i never said anything about putting anyone in their place.


----------



## kerrypop (Apr 28, 2007)

Moving on....


I hope I'm not a bossy princess type. :/ I say hope because secretly I know sometimes I am and that annoys me. Then I feel even more annoyed for being annoyed at not getting my way about not being a bossy princess type. Then I get confused.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Apr 28, 2007)

One more thing I wanted to make clear: 'bossy princess' as I choose to understand it is a contextual phenomenon. Interpersonal one. Doesn't come out with just everyone. That is all.


----------



## elle camino (Apr 28, 2007)

Damon said:


> They usually get put back in their place after while.



........................


----------



## Damon (Apr 28, 2007)

elle camino said:


> ........................



my mistake. put back in their place= suddenly reality comes crashing in on them and they figure out they arent as cool as they once thought they were.


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 28, 2007)

elle camino said:


> we need an emoticon with an exploding head.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 28, 2007)

Damon said:


> my mistake. put back in their place= suddenly reality comes crashing in on them and they figure out they arent as cool as they once thought they were.



Does that happen before or after they get punched in the face?


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Apr 28, 2007)

Blackjack said:


>



OWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWCH!


----------



## Damon (Apr 28, 2007)

LillyBBBW said:


> Does that happen before or after they get punched in the face?



What goes around comes around. If you treat people like crap one day it will come back on you. You may or may not get punched in the face, I only used that as an example. Why do some people think that they have the right to mean to people? Like I said once before my wife has a bit of the "princess complex". When she tried some of that stuff on me in the early days of our relationship I told her straight up, if you want some kind of servant that you can boss around you need to find yourself a new boyfreind or become a dominatrix cuz I'm not gonna put up with it. I like doing things for her like rubbing her feet, back, or just going down on her for no paticular reason. But there's a difference between two people doing nice things for each other because they love each other, and one person constantly giving while the other always takes. Some people are fine with these kinds of relationships, I'm not. I knew a women who had guys who she treated like shit. She called them her "subs" not her "equals". In other words they were beneath her.


----------



## Suze (Apr 28, 2007)

^I have to agree with damon.
I dont like to be bossy, OR bossed around withequality is the key 
(and guys who acts like servants all day arent really all that sexy...imho)


----------



## ActionPif (Apr 28, 2007)

Fair thee all well,

I will not even donnybrook around with the customary, usual pleasantries that the populous has no doubt grown accustomed to from myself. This is an issue of royal succession, of legitimacy, and the rapid and destructive corrosion of the monarchical structure. 

_(In a disclaimer, I will state that this post is a hypothetical exercise, intended to rudely awaken a sensibility that is dormant in someway in the fraudulent royal culture this thread and the huddled masses on this forum have carefully and lovingly construcuted. It does not matter whether the Bossy clan exists or does not, but this argument does not lose its principle on the basis of the that small detail.) _

Now, I am know sophisticated statistician by any stretch of the imagination, but I have counted well over 20 members of the female gender who have claimed themselves "princess" of the Bossy line of nobility. 

Now, with primaryness, unless Queen Bossy is a vertiable Mesopatamian, Nile River-banks fertility miracle, it is difficult to imagine her majesty birthing 20 women, or more as seems to be the case here. So, among you, several are disassembling the truth like so many VCRs on the workbench of a madman.

Secondly, you leave the noble Bossy family in a very despicable position, and leave a potentially disastrous line of sucession question in tow. Who was the first born? Are there male members of this mess? Are we even following the primogeniture model of inheritance, or the one of proportionary inhertiance that led to the Carolingian Wars and a bunch of other meddlesome conflict? These claims shatter basically every convention of a monarchy and, frankly, its tough to see this type of cosmic inadequecy go unadressed by the masses. 

Thirdly, and this may be a more minor concern, but it still warrants addressing. What land is even at stake here? Are we princess of a nation, a state, a forest, a construction site, a radiator, a sewage treatment facility, the "baked potato" button ona microwave, the Pythorgean theorem, a parallelogram, what? I have never known a legitimate princess in the world's history to have been princess of an abstract concept, dishwasher, a genre of music, a line of office supplies, or anything besides a geographic territory, specificed by a line of tradition and accepted by an obeidient populous. 

In conclusion, I love you all. 


With deference to historical convention and the unseen fist of lionous tradition, 

ActionPif


----------



## tonynyc (Apr 28, 2007)

'Imposing one's will' - heck this sounds like a job for The Shadow :bow:


----------



## Risible (Apr 28, 2007)

ActionPif said:


> Fair thee all well,
> 
> I will not even donnybrook around with the customary, usual pleasantries that the populous has no doubt grown accustomed to from myself. This is an issue of royal succession, of legitimacy, and the rapid and destructive corrosion of the monarchical structure.
> 
> ...



Sir Good Knight:

Wouldst thou give merit to my tale, if I yet claimed to be descended from the noblest of bloodlines- the Merovingian?

*Fare* thee well,

Ris Rex


----------



## TH3_GH0$T (Apr 28, 2007)

<<---Wrote a story about a spoiled princess :bow: 

But, like immobility, it *is* more of a fantasy...I don't think I'd like that kind of relationship waaay out there in the real world.


----------



## Waxwing (Apr 28, 2007)

Holy shit how did I miss this thread!? Forgive me if I totally miss the point. 

I've never understood the desire to be a bossy princess-- rather, I've never understood the desire to be that way with men. I'm a bit dominant inherently, but I don't whip that up for men, or think it's fun to treat them like servants. 

I can't be sexually attracted to a man who lets himself be treated like a doormat, even if the shit-scraping is being done by me. Playful bossy is great fun, as long as he gets to do it sometimes, too.


----------



## elle camino (Apr 28, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> I can't be sexually attracted to a man who lets himself be treated like a doormat


i could not possibly agree more strenuously with this.


----------



## Waxwing (Apr 28, 2007)

elle camino said:


> i could not possibly agree more strenuously with this.


 
I'm glad, because I've known many women who think I'm nuts to feel that way. But taking shit is emasculating. And hey, if I'm looking for the manly, I'm not going to want the eunuch. 

Which also doesn't mean that I want an asshole. But really, be yourself. Have backbone. I won't treat you like dirt, but if I try, don't let me.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 28, 2007)

ActionPif said:


> Fair thee all well,
> 
> I will not even donnybrook around with the customary, usual pleasantries that the populous has no doubt grown accustomed to from myself. This is an issue of royal succession, of legitimacy, and the rapid and destructive corrosion of the monarchical structure.
> 
> ...



This is the most offensive filth I have ever read here. You oughta be ashamed of yourself Action.


----------



## Tina (Apr 28, 2007)

elle camino said:


> i could not possibly agree more strenuously with this.



Same here. Doesn't mean I want him bossing me around either (he would see very quickly just how well that wouldn't work anyway), but I like backbone in a person. For me, being treated like a princess is rather like being treated like a queen, with my guy being treated like a king by me -- in a land where neither rules the other.


----------



## Waxwing (Apr 28, 2007)

Tina said:


> Same here. Doesn't mean I want him bossing me around either (he would see very quickly just how well that wouldn't work anyway), but I like backbone in a person. For me, being treated like a princess is rather like being treated like a queen, with my guy being treated like a king by me -- in a land where neither rules the other.



That, my dear Tina, is a _perfect_ way to put it.


----------



## TH3_GH0$T (Apr 28, 2007)

ActionPif said:


> Fair thee all well,
> 
> I will not even donnybrook around with the customary, usual pleasantries that the populous has no doubt grown accustomed to from myself. This is an issue of royal succession, of legitimacy, and the rapid and destructive corrosion of the monarchical structure.
> 
> ...


I know how fun it is to confuse people with metaphors and vocabulary, believe me...but please...

...in english?


----------



## elle camino (Apr 28, 2007)

hehehehehehe.


----------



## mimosa (Apr 28, 2007)

Lucky girl! That is wonderful.....Does he have a brother? 
I do have a guy like that. Except he is living in another state and he is gay. dang nabbit. 






Brenda said:


> Earlier today when I read the original post about bossy princess types I asked John if he thought I was bossy. We both laughed for a good ten minutes afterwards.
> 
> He is very sweet and does a lot of things to make my life more pleasant and easier. My sisters get annoyed that he will get up and get me a drink or a snack, I tell them they are just jealous. He also carries my packages when we go to the mall and the like.
> 
> ...


----------



## ActionPif (Apr 28, 2007)

TH3_GH0$T said:


> I know how fun it is to confuse people with metaphors and vocabulary, believe me...but please...
> 
> ...in english?



In English:

Paragraphs 1-3: Hello.

Paragraphs 4-6: I am displeased. 

The Rest: Goodbye.

:smitten:


----------



## tonynyc (Apr 29, 2007)

F- Royalty! and now it's time for a commerical break.... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DtSfA8-I3Ck


----------



## TH3_GH0$T (Apr 29, 2007)

ActionPif said:


> In English:
> 
> Paragraphs 1-3: Hello.
> 
> ...



Lol, I gathered that much.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Apr 30, 2007)

This post is really for nobody but myself, so please float on by if you want--I have no desire to start up any hoo-ha--but I have to say: I think I (and everybody) are using this thread's title/off-the-cuff term quite differently. And in fact, I think I have been probably using the term inaccurately, as a jumping-off point for other ideas, just because I like it and it doesn't have negative connotations for me. Nowhere, for instance, and no-how for me in this paradigm is the word "doormat" remotely applicable (rather the--complete--opposite), which is making me feel rather misunderstood, or at least as if the topic points down some very different alleys. So...I'll find a different term for what I was talkin about at some point.  That is all.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 30, 2007)

Man, I don't even know where to begin. The fact that I need to have this conversation at all is disturbing in and of itself. Let me just start by pointing out that this thread is in THE LOUNGE. It was a joke. A gag. A parody. A play off of a silly piece of nomenclature in AM's avatar started by a friend as a continuance of silly banter elsewhere. This was not a dissertation on the merits of princessery or a proclamation of a Monarchy. It was a GAME that involved fictional candy and baked goods. It was NOT REAL and there are no real princesses on Dimensions besides Risible who was not even playing to begin with.

Now I will begin the next part of my post with a rhetorical question. Which person do you think is most abhorrent: a person with an undesirable personality or a person who solves all of his problems with violence? While one could argue that being a bossy princess is unpleasant and unfortunate it is not a crime in this country. When confronted with a person with a bad personality you have two choices and two choices only: you can either sit there and deal with it or get up and get the hell away. A punch in the face as an option should never have even been mentioned here as an acceptable response that anyone should expect or deserve, save for in the instance of self defense. To spend so much time laying out your views about women and the behavior that is most pleasing to you while upholding as a standard an abuser as a hero to 'fix' the ones you don't like is just..... wow. 







Damon said:


> What goes around comes around. If you treat people like crap one day it will come back on you. You may or may not get punched in the face, I only used that as an example. Why do some people think that they have the right to mean to people? Like I said once before my wife has a bit of the "princess complex". When she tried some of that stuff on me in the early days of our relationship I told her straight up, if you want some kind of servant that you can boss around you need to find yourself a new boyfreind or become a dominatrix cuz I'm not gonna put up with it. I like doing things for her like rubbing her feet, back, or just going down on her for no paticular reason. But there's a difference between two people doing nice things for each other because they love each other, and one person constantly giving while the other always takes. Some people are fine with these kinds of relationships, I'm not. I knew a women who had guys who she treated like shit. She called them her "subs" not her "equals". In other words they were beneath her.


----------



## Ample Pie (Apr 30, 2007)

_I must spread the reputation around, before repping the lovely Lilly again._

Nonetheless, kudos!





LillyBBBW said:


> Man, I don't even know where to begin. The fact that I need to have this conversation at all is disturbing in and of itself. Let me just start by pointing out that this thread is in THE LOUNGE. It was a joke. A gag. A parody. A play off of a silly piece of nomenclature in AM's avatar started by a friend as a continuance of silly banter elsewhere. This was not a dissertation on the merits of princessery or a proclamation of a Monarchy. It was a GAME that involved fictional candy and baked goods. It was NOT REAL and there are no real princesses on Dimensions besides Risible who was not even playing to begin with.
> 
> Now I will begin the next part of my post with a rhetorical question. Which person do you think is most abhorrent: a person with an undesirable personality or a person who solves all of his problems with violence? While one could argue that being a bossy princess is unpleasant and unfortunate it is not a crime in this country. When confronted with a person with a bad personality you have two choices and two choices only: you can either sit there and deal with it or get up and get the hell away. A punch in the face as an option should never have even been mentioned here as an acceptable response that anyone should expect or deserve, save for in the instance of self defense. To spend so much time laying out your views about women and the behavior that is most pleasing to you while upholding as a standard an abuser as a hero to 'fix' the ones you don't like is just..... wow.


----------



## Accept (Apr 30, 2007)

ActionPif said:


> In English:
> 
> Paragraphs 1-3: Hello.
> 
> ...



As far as I understood it, it read as

Paragraphs 1-3: Hello
Paragraphs 4-6: I'm a douche
The Rest: lol? <__<


----------



## Risible (Apr 30, 2007)

Risible said:


> Sir Good Knight:
> 
> Wouldst thou give merit to my tale, if I yet claimed to be descended from the noblest of bloodlines- the Merovingian?
> 
> ...





LillyBBBW said:


> Man, I don't even know where to begin. The fact that I need to have this conversation at all is disturbing in and of itself. Let me just start by pointing out that this thread is in THE LOUNGE. It was a joke. A gag. A parody. A play off of a silly piece of nomenclature in AM's avatar started by a friend as a continuance of silly banter elsewhere. This was not a dissertation on the merits of princessery or a proclamation of a Monarchy. It was a GAME that involved fictional candy and baked goods. *It was NOT REAL and there are no real princesses on Dimensions besides Risible who was not even playing to begin with.*



Well, no, no princess here :blush: . No royal bloodline; I was just jokin'. I'm not even bossy, except when someone puts me in charge of something... _*removes tiara, which was tarnished anyway*_

You've put your finger on it, Lilly. Bossy Princess and Willing FA? It is just a game. No sense in imputing characteristics to me or anyone else here that simply don't apply: IT'S A GAME.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 30, 2007)

Risible said:


> Well, no, no princess here :blush: . No royal bloodline; I was just jokin'. I'm not even bossy, except when someone puts me in charge of something... _*removes tiara, which was tarnished anyway*_
> 
> You've put your finger on it, Lilly. Bossy Princess and Willing FA? It is just a game. No sense in imputing characteristics to me or anyone else here that simply don't apply: IT'S A GAME.



but.... but... what about the morovians or the meropigeons or the morrocians? You mean that was all a.... a.... game? *sniff* 

If anybody's looking for me I'll be sitting over here with the 'dunce' cap on my head. *grabs a snack tray and heads for the corner*


----------



## Jane (Apr 30, 2007)

LillyBBBW said:


> but.... but... what about the morovians or the meropigeons or the morrocians? You mean that was all a.... a.... game? *sniff*
> 
> If anybody's looking for me I'll be sitting over here with the 'dunce' cap on my head. *grabs a snack tray and heads for the corner*



You just wanted to grab that snack tray (so I'm grabbing my own and joining you).


----------



## alienlanes (Apr 30, 2007)

Well said, Liz and Lilly (ETA: and Risible, too) -- I'm rather stunned myself at how much serious discussion has crept into this thread. But control and power issues are a very sensitive subject for most people, myself included, so I guess it's not surprising in retrospect that this topic has unintentionally touched a lot of people's nerves.

My final words on the subject: I'm not a doormat. In real life I don't like being ordered around or taken for granted. I have no interest in anything other than a loving, equitable relationship based on mutual respect and trust. But behind closed doors, I do get an erotic charge out of spoiling and pampering a playfully bossy partner. That's my story and I'm stickin' to it .

But can I really be the only person who thought ActionPif's post was very clever and very, very funny?



ActionPif said:


> Secondly, you leave the noble Bossy family in a very despicable position, and leave a potentially disastrous line of sucession question in tow. Who was the first born? Are there male members of this mess? Are we even following the primogeniture model of inheritance, or the one of proportionary inhertiance that led to the Carolingian Wars and a bunch of other meddlesome conflict? These claims shatter basically every convention of a monarchy and, frankly, its tough to see this type of cosmic inadequecy go unadressed by the masses.



Reactionary lackey! Feudalist-imperialist running dog! Perhaps the news has not yet reached your province, but a general strike in the capital has put the monarchy to flight! No more shall we toil under the oppressive yoke of hereditary tyranny; no more shall the exploited masses want for cupcakes and foot massages -- the royal treasury and the palace kitchen have been thrown open for the benefit of the People! 

_Aux barricades_, comrades! A luxury to one is a luxury to all! Tonight we gather beneath the scarlet-and-umber flag of delicious chocolate-covered cherries! In the glorious new Commonwealth, every man shall be a king, and every woman (if she wants to) shall be the very bossiest of princesses! _Vive l'egalite!_ _Viva la revolucion!_ Viva la mixed historical metaphors!


----------



## stan_der_man (Apr 30, 2007)

ActionPif said:


> Fair thee all well,
> 
> ... etc. etc. etc. etc. ...
> 
> ...



Pif, once again you summed up exactly what I would have liked to have said. Well, maybe not what I would have liked to have said, but at least the way I would have liked to have said it. Perhaps not even that, I'll re-read your post tomorrow... Anyway, since the first time (or maybe the second...) I saw you post, I could spot you as being a creative genius, an artist if I may embelish, a mile away. As with all large artistic creations, your posts are best viewed at somewhat of a distance, to fully appreciate their non-contiguous nature. Those who are near sighted may not be able to read the essence of your text from such a distance because at the end of every ball and chain, there is usually a princess. It depends.



liz (di-va) said:


> This post is really for nobody but myself, so please float on by if you want--I have no desire to start up any hoo-ha--but I have to say: I think I (and everybody) are using this thread's title/off-the-cuff term quite differently. And in fact, I think I have been probably using the term inaccurately, as a jumping-off point for other ideas, just because I like it and it doesn't have negative connotations for me. Nowhere, for instance, and no-how for me in this paradigm is the word "doormat" remotely applicable (rather the--complete--opposite), which is making me feel rather misunderstood, or at least as if the topic points down some very different alleys. So...I'll find a different term for what I was talkin about at some point.  That is all.



Liz, no matter how "princess" is defined, I find you to be a very reasoned and thoughtful person. If you were a despot of some sort you would most certainly be a benevolent despot!

Stan


----------



## elle camino (Apr 30, 2007)

SlackerFA said:


> But can I really be the only person who thought ActionPif's post was very clever and very, very funny?


not at all.
the rest of us are just having our typical laugh and a half, watching the slowbies not get it. 
'D00D WTF U USE 2 MANY WORDS, BRO'.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Apr 30, 2007)

ActionPif said:


> Thirdly, and this may be a more minor concern, but it still warrants addressing. What land is even at stake here?



To elaborate on my earlier signature: I am indeed inheritress to the kingdom of Crumbania, the territory defined at all ends of the compass by the boundaries of my, um, keyboard, and no blood test ever devised by doubters and nay-sayers shall disprove it! My loyal subjects include several hundred cookie crumbs, grains of salt, cat hairs and pencil shavings. All Hail. :huh:



fa_man_stan said:


> Liz, no matter how "princess" is defined, I find you to be a very reasoned and thoughtful person. If you were a despot of some sort you would most certainly be a benevolent despot!



I love the word despot!  Sounds so cute (tho it isn't). Thanx, Stanners.

Yers in fictional candy and baked goods--


----------



## Risible (Apr 30, 2007)

elle camino said:


> not at all.
> the rest of us are just having our typical laugh and a half, watching the slowbies not get it.
> 'D00D WTF U USE 2 MANY WORDS, BRO'.



Not in my book. I love the Pif; he's a cut above and definitely better than the text message-style posts one sees around here.

Yours truly,

Slowbie


----------



## stan_der_man (Apr 30, 2007)

elle camino said:


> not at all.
> the rest of us are just having our typical laugh and a half, watching the slowbies not get it.
> 'D00D WTF U USE 2 MANY WORDS, BRO'.





Risible said:


> Not in my book. I love the Pif; he's a cut above and definitely better than the text message-style posts one sees around here.
> 
> Yours truly,
> 
> Slowbie



I agree with you Elle, one fantastic element of Pif's posts are how they leave in their wake that "dubya tee eff" factor. Risible, when you read Pif's posts, just squint your eyes, and get a feel of what you are reading, maybe dance a little jig, that often helps. 



liz (di-va) said:


> ...All Hail. :huh:
> ...
> I love the word despot!  Sounds so cute (tho it isn't). Thanx, Stanners.
> ...
> Yers in fictional candy and baked goods--



Hmmm... The Despotic Delicatessen... candy and baked goods. I see potential there... Sort of like the Soup Nazi on Seinfeld.

fa_man_stan


----------



## Accept (Apr 30, 2007)

oh snap, I never saw that disclaimer

damn you actionpif!! :doh:


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (May 8, 2007)

huh huh slowbie

huh huh


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jan 3, 2008)

Bumping for bossy princess pics from this weekend! Here's mine!

View attachment meprincess.jpg


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 3, 2008)

Cute pic!!! 



BigBeautifulMe said:


> Bumping for bossy princess pics from this weekend! Here's mine!
> 
> View attachment 33780


----------



## superodalisque (Jan 4, 2008)

i think i'm a stealth bossy princess


----------



## elle camino (Jan 4, 2008)

hahaha man i have to remember to use the word 'slowbie' more often. that is just a fantastic word. 
try to say it without smiling. for real.


----------



## Shosh (Jan 4, 2008)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Bumping for bossy princess pics from this weekend! Here's mine!
> 
> View attachment 33780



Look how cute you are. I simply adore your tiara.


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Jan 4, 2008)

Hmmm...I'm "fortunate" enough to work with a trio of princesses at my library.

They're actually fairly nice girls but they have their moments when they can be trying to work with.


Dennis


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Jan 4, 2008)

YES!

_SO GLAD_ BBMe resurrected this thread.


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm not nearly as interested in or impressed with a woman who tells me what to do as one who can physically and/or intellectually persuade me to do it. :eat2::bow: :wubu:a Bounciful Squash Princess!


----------



## Ash (Jan 4, 2008)

View attachment mashpotality101.jpg


Enough said.


----------



## Shosh (Jan 4, 2008)

Ashley said:


> View attachment 33833
> 
> 
> Enough said.



Oh I love this pic also. You are both beautiful.


----------



## Fascinita (Jan 4, 2008)

Two more adorable girls could not be found anywhere. Where are the tiaras from?


----------



## Jes (Jan 4, 2008)

Ash, you should have been wearing brown.

then you 2 could have been mashed pot and gravy. 

how could would that be? someone quick, photoshop that shit up!


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jan 4, 2008)

This thread makes me think of the popular song by Kelis...

And yes, I've been told I'm bossy...


----------



## supersoup (Jan 4, 2008)

Ashley said:


> View attachment 33833
> 
> 
> Enough said.



oh word. we were rad bossy princesses this weekend!!



Susannah said:


> Oh I love this pic also. You are both beautiful.


well thanks!



Fascinita said:


> Two more adorable girls could not be found anywhere. Where are the tiaras from?



sheesh, thanks! ebay!


----------



## Sugar Magnolia (Jan 4, 2008)

This pic of Soup and Ashley is one of the best! You both look SO very pretty... and maybe just a little bossy.


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Jan 4, 2008)

I think I had the closest to Cinderella shoes than anybody else at the bash. Plus, I sewed all those beads and sequins on my dress to match. I think that I deserve some attention for that. Like an angel-greeting FA to bring me dinner in bed. Yes, dinner. I've been asleep all day. Socializing is hard work! (Insert swoon faint pose on bed here.)


----------



## supersoup (Jan 4, 2008)

Renaissance Woman said:


> I think I had the closest to Cinderella shoes than anybody else at the bash. Plus, I sewed all those beads and sequins on my dress to match. I think that I deserve some attention for that. Like an angel-greeting FA to bring me dinner in bed. Yes, dinner. I've been asleep all day. Socializing is hard work! (Insert swoon faint pose on bed here.)



yes!!! casey told us you did all that bead work yourself. it was beautiful. and i swooned over your shoes when you were in the mashley suite.

you heard her boys, someone get the woman dinner, on a tray, stat.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Aug 29, 2008)

Y'all can thank TW for this... 

A revival of an all-time classic thread, and one of my favorites.


----------



## furious styles (Aug 29, 2008)

oh yeah, i remember this thread. i had a legendary post in this thread.


----------



## Fascinita (Aug 29, 2008)

Let the bossing around begin.






Where's my lemonade?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 29, 2008)

I am still the HBIC........ Head Bitch In Charge


----------



## Santaclear (Aug 29, 2008)

Men can be bossy princesses too. It's actually very cute (well, hardly ever.)


----------



## Santaclear (Aug 29, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I am still the HBIC........ Head Bitch In Charge



HBIC actually means Head Bitch in Chicago, GEF...you need to get yourself over there.


----------



## Shosh (Aug 29, 2008)

I would probably leave out the bossy part, but it is fun for girls to be a princess as least some of the time, with cute clothes and handbags, especially in the summertime when you can go around and visit everybody.


----------



## Fascinita (Aug 29, 2008)

Susannah!

Let me finish your sentences for you.



Susannah said:


> with cute clothes and handbags,



...and an extra dose of bossiness.



> especially in the summertime when you can go around and visit everybody...



...and order them around.

(To Whom It May Concern: Dearest You, I need my lemonade now, not later. And I can feel that pesky pea through all seventeen of these Swedish space-age material mattresses I'm lying on. Please fix this before I'm bruised and die of thirst. All love, F.)


----------



## Shosh (Aug 29, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> Susannah!
> 
> Let me finish your sentences for you.
> 
> ...



I don't know Fasc, I am not good at ordering people around. I am pretty mild mannered. Others order me around quite often and I just accept it.


----------



## Santaclear (Aug 29, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> (To Whom It May Concern: Dearest You, I need my lemonade now, not later. And I can feel that pesky pea through all seventeen of these Swedish space-age material mattresses I'm lying on. Please fix this before I'm bruised and die of thirst. All love, F.)



Is this what the pea in bed sessions was about?


----------



## Fascinita (Aug 29, 2008)

Susannah said:


> I don't know Fasc, I am not good at ordering people around. I am pretty mild mannered. Others order me around quite often and I just accept it.



Well, do you want to learn? I can offer up a few lessons... you know, pass on a few secrets. All among princesses.


----------

